
World’s First Dengue Vaccine Originated from SLU Research - KhayriRRW
https://www.slu.edu/news/2015/december/dengue-vaccine.php
======
KhayriRRW
_A vaccine to prevent dengue fever discovered by a Saint Louis University
researcher in 1997 and now licensed worldwide by Sanofi Pasteur has been
approved for use in Mexico. Dengvaxia® is the world 's first vaccine approved
to prevent dengue fever, which is a virus spread by mosquitoes primarily in
tropical and sub-tropical areas.

"Dengue fever is a huge costly and debilitating health problem in virtually
all developing countries. It is very painful, puts people in the hospital and
takes a major toll on the health of children," said Graeme Thomas, director of
the office of technology transfer at Saint Louis University.

"SLU is a leader in the field of vaccine development and we're proud to play a
role in efforts to prevent human suffering and disease."

SLU is a leader in the field of vaccine development and we're proud to play a
role in efforts to prevent human suffering and disease. According to the World
Health Organization, about half of the world's population is at risk of
developing dengue fever, which is a growing health threat. Dengue is believed
to be under-reported, with an estimated 390 million infections a year. With
symptoms similar to influenza, dengue affects babies, young children and
adults. A rare and severe form of dengue can be deadly, causing extensive
bleeding under the skin and inside the body.

Saint Louis University holds the patent on the vaccine, which was developed in
1997 by Thomas Chambers, M.D., then an associate professor of molecular
microbiology and immunology. While at SLU, Chambers studied flaviviruses,
which typically are spread by mosquitoes in hot, rainy climates. He has
subsequently pursued a career in private industry.

A biopharmaceutical company that became Acambis Inc. obtained rights for
vaccines developed at SLU to prevent dengue, Japanese encephalitis and West
Nile. Acambis later partnered with Sanofi Pasteur to conduct human clinical
trials of the vaccine in Asia, Africa and Latin America. Acambis was acquired
by Sanofi in 2008.

While Mexico is the first country to approve the use of the dengue vaccine,
regulatory boards in other countries where dengue fever is endemic are
reviewing licensing the vaccine. In a press release, Sanofi said it has
produced first doses of the vaccine. When operating at full production
capacity, Sanofi expects to produce 100 million vaccine doses a year._

